# What can you overclock?



## lewisstevens1 (Jan 21, 2009)

Hi i have: Enermax Galaxy 1000 W Power Supply, is that able to overclock, and is it worth overclocking...

Also i have a Geforce 5/6 series also a pny graphic card...are they worth overclocking... i dont have anything to replace them at the moment, will the PSU being that high dammage them??

I have a Gigabyte motherboard...are they able to OC? if so is it really worth it?

Sorry about all these questions,
Many thanks
Lewis Stevens


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

No that power supply will not hurt it, yes a 5 or 6 series card can be over clocked (use Rivatuner google it). Also you can over clock the motherboard, memory, and the CPU. You should probably list the components that you do have, most people put them in there signature for quick reference.


----------



## Hardwarenerd (Sep 24, 2008)

Depends on the specific Mobo, but you can overclock just about everything, including Northbridge, southbridge, cpu, memory, etc. Your power supply will not hurt, just because its max output is 1000W, does NOT mean it is putting out 1000W. it is Max output for a reason. the only chance you have of burning up, is if you adjust your processor voltage too high and have inadequate cooling. if you do want to overclock, i CANNOT STRESS THIS ENOUGH... DO IT CAREFULLY AND SLOWLY, it is not a thing you should rush. Do your homework first, then oc step by step. My first build i overclocked pretty high, but got cocky and burned up my proc, and almost started a fire, but that is a different story...you should include more details if you want more advice or help on OC'ing


----------

